# nvidia-drivers-195.36.31 against gentoo-sources-2.6.36-r5

## lyallp

Anyone know how to get nvidia-drivers-195.36.31 to build against gentoo-sources-2.6.36-r5 ?

I tried building whilst booted under 2.6.36-r5 and also under 2.6.35-r12

The error is 

```
/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.24/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.24-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv.c:417: error: unknown field 'ioctl' specified in initializer

```

The same version of nvidia-drivers builds fine against gentoo-sources-2.6.35-r12.

Maybe one of my .config settings is wrong?

----------

## ssteinberg

You either need to patch the driver to allow building against 2.6.36, use 2.6.35, or use more recent driver.

----------

## psheldon

Thanks ssteinberg, 

/etc/portage/package.keywords 

x11drivers/nvidia-drivers ~x86 

media-video/nvidia-settings ~x86

and

/etc/portage/package.unmask

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

media-video/nvidia-settings

did the trick

----------

## lyallp

Well, actually, I did try using ~x86 drivers, I did try masking the particular nvidia drivers. I concluded it's the latest kernel sources that are the problem and have reverted to the previous kernel, for the time being.

----------

## castor_fou

same as lyalip, I already use the very last version of nvidia drivers (195.36.31) and it fails against 2.6.36-r5.

----------

## Gusar

The latest nvidia driver is 260.19.29. If you're using the 2.6.36 kernel, that's what you should be using.

----------

## Shining Arcanine

I suggest that you file a bug report regarding this at bugs.gentoo.org. The maintainer might write a patch for it.

Something else you can do in parallel to that would be to ask on nvnews.net:

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=14

One of the people there might have written a patch for the driver.

----------

## hujuice

For the new readers...

...the bug is filed here: 334223

(See the related bugs also.)

If you don't want to rise until the top of the masked packages forever, I set succefully:

```
echo "=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-260.19.29 ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keyword

echo "=media-video/nvidia-settings-256.52 ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keyword
```

Edit: the above lines lack a final "s" each...

```
echo "=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-260.19.29 ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

echo "=media-video/nvidia-settings-256.52 ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

Regards,

HUjuice

----------

## sleepingsun

Edited

Thanks ! 

I also fix this with emerge latest nvidia-driers and settings in 64bit 

i just change ~x86 to ~amd6 ! 

Also i must unmerge older nvidia-settings that i can upgrade to new ... than reboot and works 

Thanks !

----------

## hujuice

The simplest solution for amd64 is

```
echo "x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.keyword 

echo "media-video/nvidia-settings ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.keyword
```

Edit: the above lines lack a final "s" each...

```
echo "x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

echo "media-video/nvidia-settings ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

and then emerge again.

Regards,

HUjuice

----------

## gerard27

I was faced by the same problems.

I found this thread and followed the advice and managed to get it working.

Glxgears don't run smooth but the framerate is the same as before.

When I do "glxinfo" I get the message 

```

name of display: :0.0

NVIDIA: could not open the device file /dev/nvidiactl (Permission denied).

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)

```

Eselect opengl list gives me nvidia*.

Gerard.

----------

## Gusar

@gerard82: You need to be in the 'video' group.

Just curious: Have you tried running something OpenGL that's not glxgears?

----------

## gerard27

You were right Gusar.

After I added myself to the video group all is ok.

I know very well glxgears is no benchmark but it's quick to do.

It now runs smooth while before it was jerky.

Why do I have to add myself to the video group all of a sudden?

Gerard.

Edit: Almost forgot:Thanks a heap.

----------

## Gusar

 *gerard82 wrote:*   

> I know very well glxgears is no benchmark but it's quick to do.

 

This case clearly showed glxgears told you nothing! It doesn't matter that it's "quick to do", what it spits out has no relevance whatsoever for *actual* apps.

 *gerard82 wrote:*   

> Why do I have to add myself to the video group all of a sudden?

 

It's not all of a sudden, it's been a requirement for a long time now.

----------

## sleepingsun

 *hujuice wrote:*   

> The simplest solution for amd64 is
> 
> ```
> echo "x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.keyword 
> 
> ...

 

Doesnt no why this doesnt work i add also latest version also and not worked i installed with ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" emerge..... 

and works

----------

## SkyLine

Today, after emerge -uvDN world, I just upgrade kernel (gentoo-sources) with genkernel. Then I run module-rebuild rebuild, but it gives nvidia-drivers errors.

I Just added two line in /etc/portage/package.keywords ( Please Check Your File Name, /etc/portage/package.keyword is mistake file name )

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

media-video/nvidia-settings

And re emerge -uvDN world, then newly nvidia-drivers emerged.

Mon Nov  1 12:17:02 2010 >>> x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31

Tue Dec 21 15:04:12 2010 >>> x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-260.19.29

After rebooting machine, gdm/xdm with nvidia-drivers works with 2.6.36-r5

machine uname -a is

Linux h2a 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Tue Dec 21 13:47:02 EET 2010 x86_64 AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 3200+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

----------

## sleepingsun

Didnt see too much works   :Embarassed: 

Works like you sad !    :Wink: 

Thankie 

Hope so that will be unmasked work like charm

----------

## hujuice

Sorry, I've lost an "s"...   :Embarassed: 

HUjuice

----------

## g3om1s

 *sleepingsun wrote:*   

>  *hujuice wrote:*   The simplest solution for amd64 is
> 
> ```
> echo "x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.keyword 
> 
> ...

 

Hi guys on issue here that in portage-2.1.9 and newer versions of portage the package.keywords configuration file in /etc/portage/ is now deprecated.

Instead use the package.accept_keywords file which has the same format and behavior

----------

## hujuice

 *g3om1s wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hi guys on issue here that in portage-2.1.9 and newer versions of portage the package.keywords configuration file in /etc/portage/ is now deprecated.
> 
> Instead use the package.accept_keywords file which has the same format and behavior

 

 :Shocked: 

 *man portage wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> package.accept_keywords and package.keywords
> ...

 

Thank you g3om1s,

HUjuice

----------

## psdasilva

 *gerard82 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Glxgears don't run smooth but the framerate is the same as before.
> 
> Gerard.

 

What package does glxgears belong to? I don't have it anymore!

----------

## psheldon

x11-apps/mesa-progs

     Available versions:  7.7

     Installed versions:  7.7(16:53:41 10/28/10)

     Homepage:            http://mesa3d.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         Mesa's OpenGL utility and demo programs (glxgears and glxinfo)

----------

## psdasilva

@psheldon

Thank you.

----------

## lyallp

 *g3om1s wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hi guys on issue here that in portage-2.1.9 and newer versions of portage the package.keywords configuration file in /etc/portage/ is now deprecated.
> 
> Instead use the package.accept_keywords file which has the same format and behavior

 

man portage( 8 )

/etc/portage/package.accept_keywords can be a directory, not just a file.

----------

